# FIREFOX MIG 31 -----COOL PLANE!!!!!!!!



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello all,
Figured i'd start a new post dovoted to this awesome plane,i've been gathering all kinds of info on this plane







,i've done a really nice model of the Fox in 1/144 scale making it 5 1/4 " long....the problem is that to date, there have been several attemps to make nice models of the Fox,though real nice models, and casting jobs ,they aren't accurate !!!,well at least not to the filming version and ones seen in the movie...if you've been folowing the post on (Studio two's Fox), then you've seen mine as well..
I have what is confirmed to be a "casting" from the mold of the 21" shooting miniature...It was missing details as far as being complete... which i've recently been finishing up!... this model works out to 1/35 scale, as the primary shooting miniature was 63" long at 1/12 scale...there was also a 60' full scale mockup made from a radio tower,and powered by a chain driven Vw engine.















I've been working with a friend to try to make up an R/c model of the wonderful machine for Ducted fan...guess the model will be in the neighborhood of 6 feet..Also, A good friend of mine,Kurt, has been finishing up some absolutely gorgeous renderings of the Firefox MIG 31 based on my accurate CAD drawings of the plane..He has a post on this, a few pages in...
William.......


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

MAN! I can hardly wait!

Blap!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

hello,
here is another pic of the 1/35 scale master...i hope


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello guys,
I updated my Webpage yet again with a few more pics ,two more of the 1/35 Firefox...William


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

That pic is sweet...

But you need to show some sand kicking up behind it!

Mike


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

LOL,
cement doesn't kick up very well(background does look like sand though...i just put it down carefully on the sidewalk for the pic......now a few twigs might be a different story!!







....William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

here's a top view of the 1/35 scale master,notice the thickness of the fuselage and the nose as well...William


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

One word.... 

WOW!!!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Now for the question on everyone's mind- just how much is this thing going to set us back?

-The Rat


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Lookin good Nemo....

So a ducted fan version huh, What have you heard about these turbine engines on the market and have you had any experience with them yet?

Curious...

Jon


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

There,s a good half dozen manufacturers producing model turbines today. You'll need a special permit from the A.M.A. to fly them. The cost is still way out there-$3500-5000 plus the support equipment. Thrust is limited by A.M.A. regs to around 22 lbs. They are slick, quiet as a vacuum cleaner at idle, not too loud in the air, and just too dang expensive to play with. 
Mr. Nemo sir; How bout injection molded epp foam for for the slope soaring crowd?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Touche!!
On the exspense part of Turbines! probably going with ducted fan...interesting that a sloap soarer was mentioned as this was my first idea. It's still a possibility, as for the 1/35 scale model should be around $200.00 hopefully...... we'll see







William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello there!,
here's a pic of my 1/144 scale Firefox Mig-31 with stand ........ William











[This message has been edited by Wbnemo1 (edited 07-29-2000).]


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Whoops! did it again............ 










[This message has been edited by Wbnemo1 (edited 07-30-2000).]

[This message has been edited by Wbnemo1 (edited 07-30-2000).]


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hmmm.......
Having problems posting pics here...but i'll keep trying,the big Fox should be underway soon ...should be alot of fun doing the ailerons and rudders and small extentions on wings and all the minute details for a lerge scale model again the model should end up around 6 feet,i'll try tom keep the cost down for kits,but can't say as of yet...

.by the way.......I've restarted the post"EVERYTHING YOU ALWAYS WANTED TO KNOW ABOUT THE DISNEY NAUTILUS 2" on the polor lights forum......


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

trying this pic again!!!......










William


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

"..Also, A good friend of mine,Kurt, has been finishing up some absolutely gorgeous renderings of the Firefox MIG 31 based on my accurate CAD drawings of the plane..He has a post on this, a few pages in...
William.......







[/B][/QUOTE]"

Hello all, this is Kurt, the guy William mentioned. This weekend I dropped the topview, sideview and frontview (all I'm doing for this round) into a 22" x 17" canvas in Photoshop. I'm in the 'final phase' of pulling it together, the actual graphic-layout of the illustration. I'm going to try to keep it very clean so as to not take attention away from the plane itself, but with a decidedly Russian undertone. My buddies' girlfriend is in a Russian Language undergraduate program in college, so I'll probably have her translate a few things into actual Russian (for the sake of extreme accuracy) =D
I'm shooting for the middle of next week to have everything (including the website) done. I'll probably have the illustration done and available for purchase before I'm done with the site, but we'll see. I'm anxious to get this DONE!! It's been almost 7 months in the making!
Any questions, feel free to drop me a line:
[email protected]

Long live the 'Fox....


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hey Kurt,
Great to hear that keep up the good work!
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello dere,
It looks like since i'm going with a ducted fan model, it will be larger than i first thought...in talking with my contact,it will be anywhere from 80" to 100 "this will allow for the fan units with considerable power! oh boy this is going to be fun!!!









William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello All ,
Great news! I should have the mechanical drawing plans back in two weeks or so to start the large model, it will have twin ducted 5" fans for absolute power and be super, super detailed .............William


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Any chance we'll see this beast at the southWEST jet rally?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

hello again!

Trying for the pic again hope this works








William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

yeah!!!!
i finally got an image to post ,was having a devil of a time for a bit there


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

yeah!!!!
i finally got an image to post ,was having a devil of a time for a bit there


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Oops!!!!! a double post ....haven't done that in a long time!......


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Well i got an update for the board here!

It looks like we've decided on 1/8 scale for the Firefox model .this makes it about 8 feet long...hoping to have retracts....... (F4 gear) and functioning front canards for it as well!!
Doing up a drawing of the cockpit as well so i can laser cut the details...fun fun fun








all for now .....William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello dere!!!
looks like Kurt will have the ultimate webpage devoted to Firefox,so if this movie or airplane is of any interest to you ,you'll have to check it out...should be up next week......William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

hello again!!!
almost forgot ....here is the address to his webpage







......................William
http://oculusdesign.com/firefox/


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Crazy Mike ,
hey there!!!! i wasn't trying to avoid you and your question, sorry about that ....i'm not sure about the jet rally but maybe Top Gun in Deland,Fl as it's fairly close to me








William
.........maybe i'll see ya there ...hope to get there


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello again!,
Call me sick but Hey ,someone has to do it!!!
I speant the lsat two nights up freeze-framing the movie (Firefox) to get all the details of the front instrument panel correct then i sketched all this detail out ....and have just completeda CAD drawing of the cockpit instrument panel as per the film







time for the laser cutter!!!!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello out there!!!...two things i made the 1/8 scale instrument panel and backed it with film gels of the correct color it looks fantastic............especially lit.........
Also....... Kurts' Webpage is up and running...go see it.................William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello,
update..i've contacted a source that has a miniature pilots so now i will have a miniature Gant sculpted wearing his "clamshell" high altitude helmet...also getting ready to start the 1/8 scale Firefox...Kurts Webpage "Hanger" will feature the entire construction of this master tool for molds to make carbon fiber fuselages.........







William


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

hate to be a bother but I have to ask. Any word on a relaease date for the 1:35 scale model?

Blap!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hey there!
No bother at all.........the 1/35 scale Firefox is awaiting some refinments as i just recieved, anonamously, some photos of the movie miniature (hero)Firefox MIG-31 prop unfortunately, i'm not to share these pics...but the 1/35 scale model will be the most accurate model to date bar none!!!!...once these new refinements are made i will post the availability of the model...








William


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

YAY! Wow thats pretty cool news. I'll be happy to wait a bit longer if it will be even better.

BLAP!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello dere,

Boy ,talk about news







.....i got back the drawings for the Firefox as well as my sliced up casting ... 77 pieces to be exact...this is the process by which i will scale up the model to 1/8 scale...also totally redoing my detail on the cad drawing as per my photots of the actual filming miniature.....there will be no question as to accuracy of this one!!! the nose, the intakes, the details, even the panels all over this particular bird....... they will be accurate...







..also a small word on my 1/35 scale bird as well..I decided to redo the panels and detail on it as well...so it will be right too!







...to explain what i had done is simply this......
i had a casting of my studio pull sent to a friend that makes R/C patterns and designs for major companies ...he's no stranger to the business or what he did for me... even has a few movies under his belt...anyway he took the casting i sent him and sliced it long ways in half...from this he took a tracing or lofting ..this is considered point "0" a perfect side profile elevation of the aircrafts' fuselage,intakes and all ....then he took this "half of the model and proceeded to make "through"(like a loaf of bread) throughout the rest of the fuselage.. every 1/4" or so or whenever the plane's shape or angle changed , each time he sliced a piece, a drawing was made of that piece, thus giving me all cross-sections of the plane 77 of them total...a really neat process by which you can make the model any size you want once you have these!







...presently, i'm inserting the loftings into CAD to make the final calculations before sending the whole drawing to the laser for precise cutting of the loftings for the large model (8 feet) well i'll keep ya all posted as it progresses....







William


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

WOW! Thats all I can say. I'm still waiting & saving for the 1:35 scale guy. 

You go boy!









Blap!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

just curious to know ...what other scale FireFox would be nice to have a model of....anyone??
William


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2000)

Any standard modeling scale Firefox will do.

1/32
1/48
1/72

0r any reasonable combination.

Hey Nemo, best of luck to you...I hope this project works out cause I definitely want one of these 35 scale 'Fox's!

Thanks for the effort!

Jon K.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

LOL ....so basically all the scales that have been usuccessfully attempted so far


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

Yeah. If available I would definitely buy a 1:48 scale Firefox first. Then it would match F-4 Phantoms & SU-27 kits.

yeah 1:48 would kick ass.

Blap!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

ok !!this is all possible...but please understand that the 1/8 scale version comes first...i was just trying to get a feel for the wants out there







William


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2000)

That website rocks! It was great to see a site devoted to the second greatest warplane of all time (the first being Airwolf of course!). 

I'd love to see a 1:48 scale Firefox kit as well. All the other Firefox models on this topic post look very cool! I've always thought that it was shame that none of the major kits manufacturers of the early 1980s (Ertl, Monogram, MPC etc) ever made a model of the MiG-31 Firefox. It would have been great to see a fully licenced kit together with artwork etc. 

Anyway, keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2000)

That website rocks! It was great to see a site devoted to the second greatest warplane of all time (the first being Airwolf of course!). 

I'd love to see a 1:48 scale Firefox kit as well. All the other Firefox models on this topic post look very cool! I've always thought that it was shame that none of the major kits manufacturers of the early 1980s (Ertl, Monogram, MPC etc) ever made a model of the MiG-31 Firefox. It would have been great to see a fully licenced kit together with artwork etc. 

Anyway, keep up the good work!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

oh kay time for an update FIREFOX wise!!!

i've finished the cad drawings with all 77 loftings(crossections) WOOF!!! had to tweak it here and there, then ran it out on the laser cutter to see if my bulkheads are precise....happy to report ....THEY ARE









so now i can make the 8 footer ....maybe make WONDERFEST who knows......ok for those who've always wondered here are the scales for the FIREFOX:

1/144=5 1/4"

1/72= 10 1/2"

1/48= 15 3/4"

1/36= 21" so i goofed







i thought mine was 1/35 this makes it even more accurate..lol

1/32= 23 3/4"

1/12= 63"

1/10= 75 3/4" popular R/C turbine ducted fan scale

1/8= 94 1/2" also pupular R/C turbine and ducted fan scale
1/4= 189"

1/1= 756"......COOL SCALE!!!









so there you have it all kinds of popular scales for the FIREFOX 

as for me ...i'm starting on the 1/8 scale one, but of course,all these other scales are possible...now









William


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

Oh boy! This is a very exciting time for us Firefox fans!

I can hardly wait for the 1:48 scale one... (if you decide to make one of course...).










Blap!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

two more scales!!!










1/2 scale= 378"

1/24 scale= 31 1/2"








thought you might like to know!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2000)

I've always wondered what the actual colour of Firefox is??

It's difficult to tell, as it sometimes looks silver and sometimes black... any ideas?!?!

Oh and I've changed my mind, I think I'd prefer to see a 1:72 scale version instead of a 1:48!!
Is the current 1:72 scale model any good?? Or does it suffer from the same problems as the 1:48 kit??


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

WONDER NO MORE....
Fairly recently,I contacted the Man ,the Myth ,the Great ,Grant McCune,basically along
with Greg jien, the man responsible for bringing the Firefox to
life.....asked a few questions but the one burning within was "the true
color of the Firefox"
To this he went in much detail...so i'll cut it short,very nice Gentleman by
the way and Grant if you happen to see this Post,Thanks once
more!!!!.......
Ok here it is...for those purists out there









good ole DUPONT has done it again...it's the Automotive dark gray
lacquer primer in the qt. Can not spray paint to achieve the finish ...He
mentioned a name Lucite...then for the panels and the shiny ness
clearcoat and lots of it .......in layers...surprise!!! no metallic paint
except real silver on the leading edge of the wings and the nickel silver
engine nozzles.....so there you have it ...time to repaint a few models
myself now!!!
AND Thanks again Grant...you have a few followers out there that really
love this plane ,myself included..........William
AKA.....MIGMAKER


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hellooo dere!,
Well it looks like I have made a decision to go with two other scale versions besides my 1/8 scale one...... i chose 1/48 and 1/32...these models will be urethane resin and very,very accurate(finally a correct one)







William aka MIGMAKER


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

Can you give us any idea on the price of these babys? Also will you be hollow casting them to perhaps keep the cost & weight down a little bit? I know one of the biggest factors in the cost of resin kits it the resin itself. That stuffs NOT cheap to buy! 

"Always with the questions!"









Blap!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

time for update on the Firefox...been getting all my reference together for the building of the first Firefox......should be a winner...throwing together a 1/48 scale version as a test so be happy!!!







William


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm happy I'm Happy! 









See!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hey there!
Just when i thought it couldn't get any better, it did ....i just got ahold of an old American Cinemaphotographer from 1982..It had several fantastic photos of the Firefox studio miniature as well as a bonus i didn't expect...a fantastic shot of the instrument panel for the full scale mockup..what a find...things progressing nicely with the 1/48 scale version will post pics soon








William.....aka MIGMAKER


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

ONE WORD.... WOOHOO!!!










Dave.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hey there!
Just got a package from Reheat Models abroad....it contained some helmet heads from the 120mm SR71 pilot they sell....the helmet is the exact kind used in Firefox called a "clameshell" the HGU-20p







now for some shrinking heads lol a trick i learned a while back that you can do with RTV's...
William......aka..


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello again,

just in case readers might be wondering....Why this project????
my thought is simply this...i take the time to research out all the reference i can possibly get before making a model ...in general ..why take all the time and labor neccessary to make a model that isn't even accurate ...and i see this happening too much in this industry...and i've been a part of the resin replica business(privately) since 1990, so i'm not speaking from lack of experience...so far every single model of this paticular airplane out there is wrong Except my little 1/144 scale version which is actually more acurate than most....not getting this plane correct changes the overall appearance of the plane... this plane deserves justice so i want it right...my CAD (blueprint) i've drawn is the correct and accurate plane (studio "hero")...from this and my 77 bulk heads, i'll be able to make the 1/8 scale Flying version as well as a few smaller scale models for private commission...my intention is simply this...without infringing on any copyrights of prospective owners, to provide on a privately commissioned basis,a professionally crafted representation of this wonderful plane








William..........AKA MIGMAKER


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2000)

Hey Nemo...

I wish you all the best with your project, Why the mainstream manufacturers never made a model of this plane back when the movie came out is beyond me, but it looks like your taking care of that. Thanks a bunch and all the best to you, It is a great airplane that deserves a second look.


Let me know when the 35th scale one is ready.

Jon


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Hey William!

I finally managed to get registered to the boards. By the way, are you planning to make full-scale mockups of the helmets? It seemed that way from the way you were talking about it. At any rate, I hope I could afford purchasing one, which would be an excellent addition to my room, and collection.

Thanks.


Leet


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Just a heads up!
Gonna Start the 1/48 scale Firefox this week!
Will post pics of progress
William


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Yay!!!

Say, is this model going to come with landing gear? I've been thinking about a larger model than the 1/144, though I had to add the gear on that one, it looks good...though that would be difficult to achieve at a larger scale :/

Good luck!


Leet


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

Goody Goody Goody!










Dave.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

landing gear and hopefully a miniature Gant









William


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

I've got a query to ask you, concerning the paint job, before I start brushing. I was wondering if Testor's Gray Primer would be a suitable alternative to the DuPont Primer you've suggested. I've painted a swatch and then sprayed it with a thick coat of Krylon high gloss overcoat to darken the color. 

Would this work?


Leet

P.S. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Confession time......i'd stopped the Firefox project for a short time........
Reason is simple.........

I was waiting for some much needed reference for details of the Fox

these were in the form of the studio blueprints from Apogee of the R/c Fox








these details include:
1.the entire cockpit, instrument panels and side wall cockpit details and hinge system for the canopy








2.the actual "Turkey Feather" patterns with detail etching design applied (engine nozzels)








Here's one that i absolutley love...
3.the landing gear door detail!!
4.the actual vertical stailizer patterns and details
5.unbelievably detailed landing gear drawings..i swear these look like M.D. tech drawings......
6. the wings ,ribs and all ,as well as wing tips detail drawings with degrees of slope...








7. the drag chute and chaffe dispensors detailed drawing .......
8. finally, a drawing of a pilot standing beside (giving scale demensions) completely detailed 5 view tech drawings(rendered)of the Mig-31 .........

now i am happy enough with reference







that I can proceed!!!
William....aka MIGMAKER

Ps... I can't provide copies of these drawings







, but the details will all be reflected in the models


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2001)

So how about an update on the 1/48 Firefox? 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello ...long time i know ,but a bit of news

my hands been forced( a good thing this round) to refinish the `/36 scale firefox studio model again...i will let the board knows when it's done...........
William aka ..............MIGMAKER


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Excellent! On a related topic, when are you going to start making some full-scale helmets? And where can I get one???!?!










Adam

On a similar topic, anyone know where to get an accurate 3d mesh of the plane?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello,


UPDATE: the progress of the plane


At this point, i've just finished the CAD pattern drawings for the engine turkey feathers(nozzels) and entire(full scale Studio Blueprints for 1/4 nose section)cockpit consoles and details..these were the last details i needed to finish before reworking the master with the new changes...my intentions are to convert the master pattern i have over to the 1/36 scale "Hero" as used in the film,with all new panels and details transfered to the master...i'll be posting a few pics soon and will be using Kurts' Site on MIG 31 ONLINE RESOURCES hanger section for pics of progress and construction.........here we go.......
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

hello all thought i'd post some pics for all to look at enjoy and let me know what ya think

http://www.digitalfridge.com/dfPersonalInviteView.asp?iDFInviteCode=31280590


William aka MIGMAKER


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Excellent work yet again, William! Looks like you'll be able to produce perhaps the most accurate models of the plane EVER.

Oh, out of curiosity, and I may be wrong about this, would anyone happen to have an audio composer program? I have heard you can extract sound layers from video and sound clips, and from digital films. IF I'm right, that would mean there's a way to create a Firefox soundtrack, which I have sought for years.

Keep up the good work, William!


Leet


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Take a look i just updated my fridge pics started smoothing the master out for the new panels and details....









William


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

William--

Ypu make me sick! And I mean that in the best possible way.























What scale is the Firefox going to be in? Never mind, if I'd read the whole thread, I'd've known. When can we look for a kit? You are making it available as a kit, aren't you?

And, how much of my hard-earned dinero are you going to make me give you for a kit? 

Must...resist....Must fight urge to buy...Mig-31...Can't..do it....























[This message has been edited by xr4sam (edited 09-16-2001).]


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hey all,
I uploaded a pic of the CAD drawing to the fridge so feel free to take a look!!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

UPDATED fridge again pics of smoothed and sharpened nose of Firefox..drew in canopy for placement








william


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hey all,
just to let you know that i uploaded a couple more pics to the fridge so take a look these are of the new Nose for the fox bases on the 63" filming miniature

William


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Now that is starting to look good. I cannot wait to see the first plane to come out of the mold.









As an aside, I haven't been on AOL recently because of an accident involving soda and our keyboard. We haven't gotten a new one yet, but hopefully today, I'll be back online. For the moment, WSU's computers will work.










Leet


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello again,
just uploaded some pics of the new nose master as well as a casting or two of the nose enjoy...........William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

trying to post pic


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Been a while.............*

Hi there,
I'm going a different route with the nose of the plane. I'm sending off a casting to have it sla'd so that i can add the interior details for the consoles, seat, and such without any trouble...this master will then be fused to the "fuse"lage lol.....couldn't resist
so you know the project is still coming along nicely....
William


----------



## Firefox (Dec 16, 2001)

Hey nice to hear you're still developing the Firefox plane. 
Be sure to post-up some pictures once you're done. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## RTBS (Jun 21, 2002)

So I'm watching "Firefox" on The Movie Channel last night and I'm thinking "Gosh, I sure wish someone would make a nice, big ACCURATE model of the MiG 31." Then I come here this morning and see this thread that's been going on for awhile. VERY COOL! And, if there's any kind of list that you're keeping to notify folks of when it will be available for sale, please add me to it! Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

*Well...*

If the 1:48 or even the studio "hero" scale one ever gets done I'll definitely buy one.

Dave.G


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Firefox progress*

well thought i'd update you all on the 1/36 scale Fox....i'm laying it up for a mold to finalize all the details for it..this is a quick mold to cut out all the areaas that have to be opened and modified for the intakes and such.....shouldn't be much longer...
William :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Hey, William -- I sent you an e-mail about 3 weeks ago concerning some submarine pictures. Let me know if I need to re-send it.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

send it again please


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*1/36 scale Firefox progress*

Howdy Firefox fans,
well it's been quite a while since my last update,perhaps all have forgotten about this proget but here's a little news.......I've been back at the computer now for 36 hours working on the bulkheads for the plane..My original slices werent tight enough so i had to go back and rework them to ensure they really cut a nice contour of the plane once all bulkheads are cut and assmebled to a profile elevation....While i've been going back and forth on the nose end of the fox ,i still wasnt quite happy with the result,so i took a rest to work on other projects.This worked out well..Recently while looking at my studio drawings i noted that i had more information on the firefox than i once thought. This had excaped my attention as most the drawings were all details,except for a 5 view of the plane at about 3rd generation from final studio version. What i failed to notice is that right under my nose i had the nose section of the 63" R/C Fox  as well as on a different sheet the continuation of the side elevation but at a diff scale.....so, I scaled this drawing up at kinkos and spliced it to the the nose section , added the vertical stabilizers from another drawing,spliced em too and sitting before me was a full studio scale 1/12 scale Firefox drawing side elevation and top(plan) elevation...can't believe i had missed this these last few years...Needles to say,This sent me back to the proverbial drawing board to get my cads right....as of tonight i'm happy to say i'm almost finished with them.

Now on to the 1/36 scale Fox....Now since all the plane is good to go except the nose section,as the 21 "er was originally a "stunt" (stubbier) nose version,I've cut the fuselage at the wing root leading edge this will allow me to graft a perfect "hero" version nose onto it which i hope to building out this weekend..I'll let the board see pics of the build up...you'll get a kick out of it!!
all for now...
William


----------



## SgtFang (Jul 18, 2003)

Cool stuff a' comin'!!! :thumbsup: 

-Sarge


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Firefox HGU20p*

just aquired this thought Fox fans would get a kick out of it
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*HGU20p*

another angle...pretty wild ehh this is the kind of flight helmet used in Firefox also was used for firs tshuttle missions with some modifications..this is just a shell but still cool non the less......
William


----------



## raptorr2004 (Jul 17, 2010)

hi!!!! just logged on and wanted to say hi!!! and hows the fox???? any pics yet????


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Last post was October 2004...

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=necropost


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

build progress of the 3d model for printing

http://www.therpf.com/f10/1-72-scale-studio-scale-mig-31-firefox-3d-model-pattern-82971/


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Joe Brown said:


> Last post was October 2004...


Must nearly be a record for a thread revive - topic was started 10 years ago almost to the day...


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone else notice the similarity between the Mig 31 Firefox and the Shadair SST transport in Gerry Andersons UFO tv series? I think they look strikingly similar especially from the rear. Does anyone know who designed the Mig-31 for Firefox? That was a great design.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

original design was made by Greg Jien, Grant McCune and his design team came up with the final flying and hero version


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Jim NCC1701A said:


> Must nearly be a record for a thread revive - topic was started 10 years ago almost to the day...


Revive? don't you mean Re-animate? As in Night of the Living Dead?

:tongue::tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone else do a Firefox in the last 10 years? It might be a good thing for me to build one. I'm the only sci/fi guy at our local IPMS club. Maybe my rivet counting friends there would consider me a real person..............or not.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

here's the latest


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Here's a more recent one


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice mock up Wbnemo1. I've loved the Firefox ever since I saw the film many years ago. I wish someone like Moebius, Atlantis or Pegasus could do it in styrene.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> Nice mock up Wbnemo1. I've loved the Firefox ever since I saw the film many years ago. I wish someone like Moebius, Atlantis or Pegasus could do it in styrene.


The lines and angles were spot on for the time. It's what it would've looked like for the 80's.

BTW: Very nice computer renderings, Wbnemo1!


----------



## John Casey (Apr 29, 2011)

So where did the cad work for building the rc turbine powered model end up..

ribs/formers? 
63inch ws was just big enough to put in a van without having to take the wings off, 
perfect! 

I would hate to see this RC turbine dream die....
I'll build it.....need plans...


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

still in the works


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

all i see is little red Xs,
rcpowers has a foam R/C mig 31 firefox .
the pdf plans could make a good model.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

here's the final renders of the Plane Prototype

Will
Ps I provided RC powers model maker the drawings to make that Foamy


----------



## John Casey (Apr 29, 2011)

If you build it.....they will throw rose pedals at your feet....
Mcqume who did the original for the movie is no longer with us....I'll have to tell Larry Wolf he died.


----------



## wileyx (Oct 16, 2002)

You should check out Anigrand models website - they just released a very accurate Firefox in 1/144, and 1/72 scale.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Yep,
They used my old drawings, not accurate really, well not accurate to a filming miniature anyhow,I was still correcting and gaining reference... but cool none the less

Will


----------



## wileyx (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes your work is far superior to any other iterations on the web. Are you planning on doing a kit?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

gonna do a 1/72 scale kit but after Wonderfest to get going on it


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

Wbnemo1 said:


> gonna do a 1/72 scale kit but after Wonderfest to get going on it


 I still have money standing by when you do one in 1/72.


----------



## John Casey (Apr 29, 2011)

So there is no chance of getting a set of plans 
from you to build the rc jet turbine version?.....

63 inch wingspan...so it will fit in the van in one piece?

So I can become the god of turbine jet modelers and have them bow to YOUR 
Cad greatness......( want some popcorn with that butter up job?)

You have done such great work on this thing.....its like keeping the cure for the common cold....

what would it take????......?????????


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

Wbnemo1 said:


> gonna do a 1/72 scale kit but after Wonderfest to get going on it


Are you taking an email list of people who are interested in a kit? I'd love to know when you are selling these...if you do sell them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

My first choice would be 1/48th, but I'll buy a 1/72nd if it's patterned off Wbnemo1's plans.

Tom


----------

